# Homeopathic 1st Aid- help yourself!



## myrrhmaid (Aug 20, 2002)

I have had such success with using my homeopathic 1st aid kit-in use now for over 14 years- that I wanted to share it with you.
I wrote out this page and color co-ordinated each description with the coinciding bottle of remedy for quick indentification.
Feel free to cut and paste and color each remedy for quick, easy reference and print this out so you can get your own kit going.

*ACONITE*-Injury, shock, trauma with panic and fear. Also eye injuries, such as a scratch on eyeball or foreign body.

*APIS*-Bee stings, insect bites with itching, redness. Pains that are stinging and burning. Thirstlessness. Better with cold applications.

*ARNICA*-Take 1st after any shock or injury! Bruising, shock, soft tissue injury, blows, falls, gunshot wounds, blunt objects, concussion of the brain, eye injuries, black eye. Bleeding caused by any injury. Sprains.

*CAUSTICUM*-For 2nd and 3rd degree burns. Repeat every couple of minutes until pain significantly diminishes and repeat whenever pain returns. (Time required for pain relief depends on time between burn and treatment and degree of burn.)

*COCCULUS*-Queasiness and nausea from riding in a vehicle.

*HYPERICUM*-Nerve damage. When pain radiates up limb or spine. Smashed fingertips and toes. Tailbone injury. Injuries that leave numbness and tingling. Severe concussions with nerve pain.

*LEDUM*-Puncture wounds from sharp objects-nails, splinters, insect stings, especially mosquitoes, animal bites, and scratches, severe bruising (use after arnica). Any situation which threatens tetanus.

*RHUS TOX*-Injuries that leave the part stiff that's relieved somewhat by warmth. Joint and tendon injuries where stiffness develops. Poison oak treatment.

*RUTA*-Heals torn, wrenched tendons, split ligaments, sprains (after arnica) of knees, wrists, ankles. Injured bones, eyes, rectum.

*SYMPHYTUM*-Heals and helps pain of broken bones. Blunt eyeball injury. Wounds that penetrate to bone covering and bone.

*RESCUE REMEDY*-Use immediately in any emergency situation. Apply externally to any burn, wound, cut, bump, injury, etc. Also take a few drops by mouth. If dropper touches the wound or mouth, clean with alcohol.

I have literally watch a horrendous fat lip on my Son GO DOWN as I dosed him with arnica/rescue remedy after a particularly brutal blow on the windowsill.
I have also watched blisters GO DOWN and DISAPPEAR with the use of causticum when my Son accidentally grabbed the piping hot wood stove when I opened the door to stoke the stove.

It has been a tremendous comfort to me to be able to almost instantaneously relieve the pain of some accident or injury that has occured. It has made me feel competent as a caring provider and boosted my self esteem as I continue to learn and grow in the myriad of ways that we are able to help ourselves and each other.
I use on old lunch box as my 1st aid kit. A tackle box might work well too. I have all my remedies in one of those juice box coolers that came with the lunchbox. This protects them from heat, light, strong odors, moisture and temperature changes that can nullify the remedies. Even though my remedies are in amber bottles, I have the bottles wrapped in foil to protect them from light and never subject them to direct sunlight.
With rescue remedy, I have a 'mother' bottle that i make all my bottles from. I take a 1, 2 or 4 oz. dropper bottle, add pure, filtered water and some kind of alcohol base as preservative-usually vodka and add 4-8 drops of rescue remedy from the mother bottle to this to make a bottle for my purse, the kitchen the bathroom (and to share). I also have a spray bottle with a few drops of RR in it topped off with pure water that I use to spritz the environment or self or babe with as needed.
Remedies are very sensitive and it is best to not touch them with your hands when dosing. Tip them out onto a spoon or in the lid of the bottle to dose, being careful not to touch the lid to the mouth. If you pour out too many pellets-don't put them back. This may nullify the whole batch. Put them in a small cup or bag and if the situation calls to be dosed more than once use them then.

*Anyone else who has a homeopathic success story they want to share, please feel free to do so.*


----------



## Monkey (Jun 21, 2003)

i use hylands first aid kit and i really like arnica, i use when my son falls or hurts him self. he just eats em up like no prob!
he is sick now with croup, doing MUCH better this am but last night he woke up and said more more and pointed to the bottle!!
i gave him two little pills for runny nose and cough and he was out like a light.
i really like homeppath stuff.
glad i found it!
i also use the teething tablets too. thanks myrhhmaid for the post!


----------



## myrrhmaid (Aug 20, 2002)

I want to add that i LOVE Hyland's teething tablets.


----------



## myrrhmaid (Aug 20, 2002)

Gentle Medicine for Gentle Beings: Homeopathy for babies

http://drluc.com/baby.html

Gentle Medicine for Gentle Beings :
Homeopathy for babies

---------------------------------
Look at any baby and whose heart does not melt. Babies bring out our
most gentle behavior. We want to cuddle them, hold them, kiss them, and
caress them. We fuss over them, want to protect them, and squirm each
time our little loved ones produce so much as a sneeze. They are fragile,
gentle little beings, born with an immature immune system. In this
article I just want to give some gentle homeopathic remedies for commonly
encountered conditions in babies and toddlers. Try homeopathy with
common sense, talk to your physician about it, form a unit with your trusted
doctor, and to your pleasure, both of you will learn from your
experience. And the child's Vital Force will be grateful to you for employing
such a gentle stimulus to its natural healing action. I want to
accentuate here that homeopathic remedies are very safe to use even in a
one-day-old baby. Let's jump on this wagon of joy and see how we can help
these little beings who have just arrived from the warm cozy environment
of
the mother, suddenly pushed with great force through the birth canal
to a cold and frightening world.
I might as well start with this rough ride through the birth canal. Can
you imagine what such a little being must feel after swimming for nine
months in perfect water temperature with plentiful nourishment, then to
be suddenly pushed out through a narrow tunnel, getting squeezed,
molded and bumped against hard bony structures? The experience must be
traumatic, physically and emotionally. This roller coaster ride is
frightening and can take the baby's breath away, especially when it took a long
time to come down and out. Aconite is a great revival remedy after a
fright, when the baby shows its typical symptoms: high fevers, restless
sleep, great anxiety, sometimes nightmares, not to mention recurrent
infections. After a long, hard labor not only the mother will be out of
breath; the baby as well might be limp all over, with pale or bluish
limbs, breathing too fast or not at all, creating a low Apgar score (a
measurement of the baby's vitality at birth, based on skin color,
breathing,
pulse, etc.). If you feel that the baby needs some extra oxygen, a
dose of Carbo vegetalis 200C will help it use oxygen more effectively.
What a great step forward it would be if every obstetrician had this
little remedy at hand. Maybe the physical trauma to the baby was also too
much to bear: the baby may have bruises or a funny-looking "hat" on the
its head from the suction cup of a vacuum extraction. Arnica 200C should
be given almost automatically to any baby: it ensures the rapid
absorption of blood that has leaked out under the skin. (It will also help the
delivering mother with bruising in the birth canal and perineum; Bellis
perennis is even better for this.)

"O.K.," says the baby, "I finally made it. It's time to get me some
food!" And the mother is quick to oblige. Breastfeeding has made a
comeback, rightfully so, since no formula can replace Mother's secret milk.
(It is also cheap-there is no middle man, and as an added advantage, the
cat can't get to it!). The natural antibodies (especially in the
colostrum, the first milk) are a blessing to the baby's health.

To the horror of mothers, some babies vomit their milk (whether breast
or cow's milk) as soon as it is swallowed. Sometimes there is a
mechanical reason for projectile vomiting, such as pylorus stenosis (a
narrowing of the exit or pylorus of the stomach), which necessitates a simple
lifesaving operation. But often this is not the case. This incessant
vomiting of the milk, sometimes accompanied by a greenish diarrhea, is
followed by total exhaustion and sleepiness of the baby, to the alarm of
the mother and physician. A great remedy can work miracles here:
Aethusa cynapium or fool's parsley stops this vomiting, allowing the baby to
absorb its nutrients and to gain weight and health.

"Great!" says the baby. "I am enjoying my life now, I can keep in my
food, but for some reason I want to keep everything in, even my stool: I
am constipated!" While you should consult your homeopathic physician
for severe cases of constipation, for an occasional bout of constipation
(often food-related) Nux vomica 200C is a great rescuer. Don't give
laxatives, which will require more and more to keep on working. Why?
Because Nature's Law tells us: "Every action is followed by an equal and
opposite reaction." A laxative's initial reaction (causing looser stools)
will inevitably be followed by a secondary opposite reaction: more
constipation. And then to obtain the same result (a bowel movement) we need
to keep increasing the dose or repeating it more often. Not so with
Nux-v 200C which works with the body's own healing energy.

Certain babies have a tendency to constipation. You can recognize
babies of this Calcarea carbonica constitutional type: a little fat and
flabby with those great rosy cheeks, always wanting to eat (they hang at
your breast because this is the great pacifier for them and they like
snacking continuously), they sweat easily especially on forehead and in
the hair, and they often have nightmares. (For a full description of this
and other homeopathic types, see my book The People's Repertory.) They
often hold in their stool for days, apparently without any discomfort,
but when they go, they fill the diaper with their massive hard stools.
A homeopathic physician is needed in this case to administer the
constitutional remedy Calc-carb. in a professional potency. Then this chronic
constipation will go away.

"Allright, I have no more bruises, I am liking my breast milk now, and
I have the diaper trick under control. But now you attack me with those
injections at my tender age of three months. How do you call them: ah,
yes, vaccinations. They are for my good, you say, to ward off all those
awful diseases, polio, croup, diphtheria, measles and mumps. I know you
mean well, but I know too many of my friends who react to these shots
with fever, crying spells, and restless nights. I don't want to mention
the more serious rare consequences: deafness, blindness, and seizures."
Well, baby, we have something for you. After every injection with a
vaccination, we give a dose of Ledum 200C and most of these unwanted
uncomfortable reactions will be avoided. Ledum is a universal remedy for all
vaccinations, while Silica 200C is a specific to be administered after
each DPT.

Somehow, most babies nowadays seem to be attacked by one illness: ear
infections! It is the most frequently diagnosed condition in babies and
young children, responsible for the outpouring of tons of antibiotics
(and creating antibiotic-resistant bacteria). But are these antibiotics
necessary? According to medical research, 85% of those ear infections
are viral, not bacterial. In these cases not only do antibiotics fail to
do any good, they actually delay the cure because they bring down
fever. Fever is nothing but a fight between our white blood cells (our
immune system) and viruses. For each degree of fever, millions of white
blood cells are directed to the place of infection. By decreasing the fever
(either through Tylenol or antibiotics) we stop that rescue mechanism
and delay the cure according to own allopathic studies.

Often pediatricians say, "Your child has a mild ear infection." I am
very suspicious of this diagnosis. It often means that the ear drum does
not look quite right, the parents are anxious, the doctor feels
pressured to prescribe something, and so a diagnosis of "mild ear infection"
is used to justify treating the child with antibiotics. A doctor
examining a child's ear with an otoscope looks like one of life's last great
mysteries. But what does he see? It's so simple. A normal ear drum is
pearly white. An infection in the middle ear (behind the ear drum) turns
the ear drum red. But there are many shades between white and red. And
the ear drum also turns red from other causes-fever, or the baby
crying. And what child doesn't cry when that otoscope is poked in his ears?
Often the doctor cannot tell just by looking at the ear drum for a brief
moment whether an ear infection is actually present. In a recent
article, doctors said themselves said, "We are only sure of the diagnosis in
15%
of the cases, the rest is hoping and praying!" Sounds like a very low
batting average-and yet in almost 100% of the cases an antibiotic is
prescribed. Physicians and parents would do well to learn some of the
great homeopathic remedies for ear infections. I will cite some of the
most common ones.

Pulsatilla is our number one remedy, especially for right-sided ear
infections. The temperature is less than 103F and the child is thirstless
(which is very unusual for someone who has fever). The child shows very
clingy behavior, wants to be consoled, kissed and carried around, but
is less contrary and capricious than the child who needs Chamomilla.

Chamomilla is popular remedy for teething and is also a top remedy for
ear infections (mainly in the right ear). The child is besides himself
with pain, wants to be rocked or carried, and shows a typical
capricious behavior ("give me that" and then when you give it they throw it
away). Nothing that the parent does can satisfy the child. The child is
likely to have a red face and a fever below 103F.

Aconite is commonly used in the winter when a child has been exposed to
a dry cold northeast wind (or a baby is taken out on a blustery day).
The child feels fine when going to bed but wakes up screaming with pain
around midnight, with a very high fever (up to 105F), very restless,
thirsty hot all over the body. The pains are violent and burning and
there is extreme sensitivity to the touch. Aconite stands for the F's:
"Fast onset, Fulminant (strong picture), Fever, and Fright." Aconite can be
used for any condition with these symptoms, not just ear infections
(for example, fevers, colds and sore throats).

We may not forget Belladonna for right-sided ear infections with a
sudden onset of great pain either at 3 p.m. or 3 a.m. There is a high fever
(105F), the face is flushed beet red and hot while the extremities are
cold (unlike an Aconite condition, in which the whole body is hot). The
baby is restless and agitated. Another remedy, for left-sided ear
infections, is Ferrum Phos, with a high temperature, not agitated behavior.
It is an excellent remedy in beginning stage and will prevent the
formation of pus.

These are just some of the most common remedies for ear infections. As
usual ask for a 200C potency if you can (otherwise 30C) and put one
pellet in 4 oz of water, let it dissolve and give a tablespoon as needed.
If the child falls asleep after one dose, don't wake it up. Sometimes
that one dose is all the child needed. But if the child is still
suffering, the dose can be repeated as often as every 15 minutes.

There are so many more instances where children can be helped by a
single homeopathic remedy. For instance, chicken pox is helped by
Antimonium tart., German measles (rubella) by Pulsatilla, whooping cough by
Drosera, measles by Bryonia. Don't forget Chamomilla for your teething
child, Argentum nitricum and again Chamomilla for the colicky baby, Arnica
for any fall or bruising, Calendula for any cut or open wound,
Cantharis for a burn, even second degree, Borax for thrush, and Graphites for
the inflammation of the eyelid with those little yellow crusts that
stick the eyelashes together in the morning. I would advise parents and
professionals alike to learn as much as possible about this gentle,
effective and scientific medicine. You will see the magic of Homeopathy, and
a rested, smiling child will be your reward!

Luc De Schepper, M.D., Ph.D., D.I.Hom., C.Hom., Lic.Ac. is a Western
medical doctor, acupuncturist and homeopath with over 200,000 patients in
27 years of practice. He is the founder of the Renissance Institue of
Classical Homeopathy in Cambridge, MA and the author of eleven books on
homeopathy, acupuncture and holistic health care, including The
People's Repertory (a how-to guide to homeopathy) and Human Condition Critical
(an introduction to the laws and principles of homeopathy in chronic
diseases). He has been a popular guest on numerous television shows in
the United States and abroad as well as being interviewed on dozens of
radio shows. Dr. Luc has a practice in San Diego, CA . His books are
available at Cambridge Natural Foods, Bailey's Pharmacy in Allston,Natural
Living Products at 1-888-624-8590 and from Full of Life Publishing: .
Dr. Luc's previous articles for Earth Star are available on his website:
www.drluc.com.


----------



## Mona (May 22, 2003)

thanks for that!!!


----------

